# Gabriel pigeon



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a Gabriel pigeon? I just wanted to see one. I have met the man Chet Johnson who developed the breed. He gave us 2 pairs of a different breed he is working on and i plan to go back to see him again and get some more. He no longer keeps the gabriels and i can't find them online.

EDIT: ive found the bird but would still like to see more
http://martinlofts.com/4561/4975.html


----------

